# 2 year old shot in face by dad with shotgun



## AB7 (Feb 12, 2019)

Police: Dad shot 2-year-old in the face with a shotgun during argument with mom

Father of the year award right here.

"Jackson County prosecutors say Glance held a handgun to his son's head during Tuesday's argument and squeezed the trigger, but it didn't fire. Assistant prosecutor Kati Rezmierski says the mother tried to flee with the child, but Glance followed them with a shotgun and "blew half of his face off" as the child sat in a car seat."


----------



## trueblue (Jan 21, 2008)

Just one of the future felon voters that Bernie cares soooooo much about........


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

trueblue said:


> Just one of the future felon voters that Bernie cares soooooo much about........


+1


----------



## 38bigblock (Nov 22, 2015)

trueblue said:


> Just one of the future felon voters that Bernie cares soooooo much about........


Awful story to read.. what a POS. Shooting a 2 year old in the face with a shotgun, never mind the fact it's his own son. Just think, if that was a dog that bit the 2 year old they would put it down within 7 days. You all know what this guy will get.

In regards to Bernie, the things that he says sound like jokes, but he's being serious. Absolutely crazy.


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

trueblue said:


> Just one of the future felon voters that Bernie cares soooooo much about........


I'd say the death penalty would fix that, but we all know that the dead typically vote democrat.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

HistoryHound said:


> I'd say the death penalty would fix that, but we all know that the dead typically vote democrat.


I cannot agree more. ATTEMPTED Murder worthy of a death sentence. This poor kid will go through pure hell for the rest of his life simply because he was father by a miserable filthy ratbag pile of shit who will no doubt get 30 years but be out in 15 unless justice takes place in prison.

AGAIN I SAY- Broken knees, deep woods, wolves/coyotes, justice.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

How does he make it to booking alive, that's why still mystifies me about the job more than anything else. How do you handle pure EVIL like this, knowing the criminal justice system isn't equipped to properly deal with it.

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSnowman (Aug 29, 2017)

Hush said:


> How do you handle pure EVIL like this, knowing the criminal justice system isn't equipped to properly deal with it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


Enhanced Capital punishment


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Hush said:


> How does he make it to booking alive, that's why still mystifies me about the job more than anything else. How do you handle pure EVIL like this, knowing the criminal justice system isn't equipped to properly deal with it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


In this day and age, if you even gave him a really dirty look, you would lose your job. I cannot wait to retire.


----------

